

They’re all doing it wrong: tablet ads - naelshawwa
http://www.naelshawwa.com/pretty-bad-tablet-ads/

======
pedalpete
Though the post is correct in many instances, I think only the first Apple ad
is a good example of Apple's marketing. The other two ads show the product in
use, but don't give that 'I want to do that' feeling. Possibly because they
aren't explaining it.

The Xoom add is HORRIBLE. I don't think that Blackberry ad was ever an
officially released Playbook ad. I'd say the newer playbook ads are similar to
the second and third ipad ads in the post, as they don't give the viewer
enough interest. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBwxJAqypAI>

